# Jboss Ear mittels maven



## Andreas29 (6. Nov 2009)

Hi,

ich hoffe, dass diese Frage hier reingehört. Ich poste sie einfach mal. Falls es falsch sein sollte, bitte ich um entsprechende Verschiebung 
So, nun meine Frage:
Ich versuche mir gerade für meinen JBoss ein ear-File mittels maven zu bauen. Dabei habe ich in meiner pom.xml auch das jboss Tag mit verwendet, um mir die jboss-app.xml generieren zu lassen. Als Version setze ich den JBoss 5.1 ein. Entsprechend habe ich im version Tag 5 eingetragen. Doch nun schreibt mir maven in den Output, das Version 5 nicht unterstützt sei. Wie kommt dies? Lt. Doku von maven soll Version 5 unterstützt sein. Kann mir irgendwer einen Tipp geben, wie ich mittels maven eine jboss-app.xml für Jbos 5.1 generiere?

Danke für die Hilfe und schönes Wochenende,
Andreas


----------



## maki (6. Nov 2009)

Mit so wenig Beschreibung (wie sieht die pom aus?/ exakte Fehlermeldung?) kann man eigenlich nur sagen dass du was falsch gemacht hast


----------



## Andreas29 (6. Nov 2009)

Hi,

die pom.xml sieht so aus:

```
<project xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
  xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0 http://maven.apache.org/maven-v4_0_0.xsd">
  <modelVersion>4.0.0</modelVersion>
  <groupId>dsaComputerDeploy</groupId>
  <artifactId>dsa.computer.deploy</artifactId>
  <packaging>ear</packaging>
  <version>0.0.1-SNAPSHOT</version>
  <name>dsa.computer.deploy Maven Webapp</name>
  <url>http://maven.apache.org</url>
  <build>
    <finalName>dsa.computer.deploy</finalName>
    <!-- <plugins>
    	<plugin>
    		<groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
    		<artifactId>maven-war-plugin</artifactId>
    		<version>2.0</version>
    		<configuration>
    			<webAppDirectory>
    				C:\Programmierung\applicationserver\jboss-5.1.0.GA\server\default\deploy\dsacomputer
    			</webAppDirectory>
    		</configuration>
    	</plugin>
    </plugins>-->
    <plugins>
      <plugin>
        <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
        <artifactId>maven-ear-plugin</artifactId>
        <configuration>
           <modules>
             <jarModule>
               <groupId>DsaComputerServer</groupId>
               <artifactId>DsaComputerServer</artifactId>
               <includeInApplicationXml>true</includeInApplicationXml>
             </jarModule>
             <jarModule>
               <groupId>DsaComputerDataModel</groupId>
               <artifactId>DsaComputerDataModel</artifactId>
               <includeInApplicationXml>true</includeInApplicationXml>
             </jarModule>
             <jarModule>
               <groupId>de.andreasgrund.javautils</groupId>
               <artifactId>JavaUtils</artifactId>
               <includeInApplicationXml>true</includeInApplicationXml>
             </jarModule>
          </modules>
          <jboss>
            <version>5</version>
            <loader-repository>
              dsa.computer.deploy:archive=dsa.computer.deploy.ear
            </loader-repository>
          </jboss>
        </configuration>
      </plugin>
    </plugins>
  </build>
  <dependencies>
  	<dependency>
  	  <groupId>de.andreasgrund.javautils</groupId>
  	  <artifactId>JavaUtils</artifactId>
      <version>0.0.1-SNAPSHOT</version>
  	</dependency>
  	<dependency>
  		<groupId>DsaComputerDataModel</groupId>
  		<artifactId>DsaComputerDataModel</artifactId>
  		<version>0.0.1-SNAPSHOT</version>
  	</dependency>
  	<dependency>
  		<groupId>DsaComputerServer</groupId>
  		<artifactId>DsaComputerServer</artifactId>
  		<version>0.0.1-SNAPSHOT</version>
  	</dependency>
  </dependencies>
</project>
```
Die genaue Fehlermeldung ist:
[ERROR] BUILD ERROR
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] Failed to initialize JBoss configuration

Embedded error: Invalid JBoss configuration, version[5] is not supported.
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] For more information, run Maven with the -e switch
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wenn ich als Version 4.2 angebe, funktioniert es tadellos. Achso, ein mvn -version liefert:
Apache Maven 2.2.1 (r801777; 2009-08-06 21:16:01+0200)
Java version: 1.6.0_14
Java home: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.6.0_14\jre
Default locale: de_DE, platform encoding: Cp1252
OS name: "windows vista" version: "6.0" arch: "x86" Family: "windows"

Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## Andreas29 (6. Nov 2009)

Hi,

Problem gelöst. Es war die verkehrte Version des ear-Plugins in Verwendung. Für JBoss 5 braucht man (scheinbar) mindestens die Version 2.3.2 des Plugins, ich hatte 2.3.1...

Danke für die Hilfe und schönes Wochenende.
Andreas


----------

